# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Перенести их ТИС 7.7 в УТ 11

## Nop

Здравствуйте, при попытке переноса ТИС 7.7 в УТ11, такая вот ошибка


```
мТаблицаПравилКонвертацииОбъектов.УстановитьЗначение(мТаблицаПравилКонвертацииОбъектов.ТекущаяСтрока(), Имя, Значение);
{Обработка.ПомощникПереходаНаУТ.Форма.Модуль(14829)}: Неверный идентификатор колонки!

Файл не содержит корневого узла <ПравилаОбмена>!
```

Пытаюсь через стандартную обработку _ConvertionRules_Tr9_2_Tr11.xml_ 

Честно говоря, нужны только номенклатуры и контрагенты!

Может есть какие универсальные обработки?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, при попытке переноса ТИС 7.7 в УТ11, такая вот ошибка
> 
> 
> ```
> мТаблицаПравилКонвертацииОбъектов.УстановитьЗначение(мТаблицаПравилКонвертацииОбъектов.ТекущаяСтрока(), Имя, Значение);
> {Обработка.ПомощникПереходаНаУТ.Форма.Модуль(14829)}: Неверный идентификатор колонки!
> 
> Файл не содержит корневого узла <ПравилаОбмена>!
> ```
> ...


Какие релизы конфигураций и файла правил?
Для обмена справочниками можно использовать универсальную обработку ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_УФ
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Y1j/LecW9xEHh.

----------

